# HELP HELP 1911 question HELP



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

Ok i have been looking for a colt 45 1911 stainless. Sold my big boat yesterday so have some cash and i found this Tarus .38 super 1911 style stainless and gold that looks awsome and under $650. Dont know anything about .38 super in comparison or Taurus but damn it looks great and is new. Pic on bottom.THANKS

P.S i am looking for a used AR10 in .308 cal,show style 1911 and a used baby Glock 27 in .40 cal also if have one for sale?THANKS


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Help, Help, Man you found that under 650.oo, Looks like you done good. I like it, 38 super? Is a hot rod round, An a good rd, A touch on the expence when looking at average stores, but worth having around. You dont like it Throw it on here for trade, I will try not to Booo it to much LOL , Fine looker. an Taurus they say has a good waranty. Should last a life time. Let us know how it shoots, ole carver


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=238059

http://www.38super.net/Pages/Factory2.html


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

CDNN has them for $449


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have thought about buying one of these but I have my heart set on a colt 80 or 70 series.


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Thankyou*



bfisher1970 said:


> CDNN has them for $449


 So yea they didnt have any in stainless only black/gold but the website is so awsome and cheap pricing i may put u on my christmas list! Downlaoding the catalog is slow but well worth the wait after loads. THANKS


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

No problem  Someone else on here was kind enough to point me in their direction so I thought I'd pass it on


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

taurus 1911 all looks, decent gun but not "colt" quality, mine had a problem with the ambi safety breaking repeatedly

38 super rounds aint cheap, so if its to be shot, get it in 9mm/45 lol


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Update and questions for Y'all*



Grove said:


> taurus 1911 all looks, decent gun but not "colt" quality, mine had a problem with the ambi safety breaking repeatedly
> 
> 38 super rounds aint cheap, so if its to be shot, get it in 9mm/45 lol


Yea this one is a .38 super but can buy a barrel and clip for 9mm conversion easy and reasonable price. Also just Purchased it and waiting for it to show up at my FFL in a week? Priced the .38 super ammo though and they were not bad in comparison on price from pawn shop prices on .45. Talked to the gun shop owner here locally and he hates Taurus and said wont stock them and hate's i bought one? Said they r unreliable and not accurate but for what i want which is looks will do fine. What do yall think?Was only $479 so not a big risk.(found cheaper from original site)


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

they work fine, only problem is the ambi safety can break since its two-piece

most other taurus products are hit and miss, the 1911 is one of their best makes, accuracy will be on par with any entry level 1911, well made for the price

be prepared for the "gold" pieces to wear real quick, (anodized), they make the gold/stainless versions of all their guns, every used one ive seen had the gold worn off


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Thanks*



saku39 said:


> they work fine, only problem is the ambi safety can break since its two-piece
> 
> most other taurus products are hit and miss, the 1911 is one of their best makes, accuracy will be on par with any entry level 1911, well made for the price
> 
> be prepared for the "gold" pieces to wear real quick, (anodized), they make the gold/stainless versions of all their guns, every used one ive seen had the gold worn off


I dont plan to use it much so maybe the gold will stay or i will have it dipped because i plan to leave this gun for my kids. Also can i do any upgrade to fix safty issue? Can i upgrade any parts that may be interchangable with standard 1911's?And i want to buy white ivory or marble grips and have last name ingraved if anyone has recomendations? Would love a little gold or silver lines in grip sceme also?


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

If you want to do all this custom work why not get a nice classic piece to begin with? Dont put a set of $300 grips on a $400 gun. Kinda reminds me of this gun... 3000 of engraving on a $300 pistol... and custom ivory grips to boot.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=295126319


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ATWORK said:


> I dont plan to use it much so maybe the gold will stay or i will have it dipped because i plan to leave this gun for my kids. Also can i do any upgrade to fix safty issue? Can i upgrade any parts that may be interchangable with standard 1911's?And i want to buy white ivory or marble grips and have last name ingraved if anyone has recomendations? Would love a little gold or silver lines in grip sceme also?


Nutmeg sports does pre-ban ivory grips. They will cost ~$300-$400 non-skrimshawed. 
http://www.nutmegsports.com/

Walrus ivory is far cheaper since its not banned by international treaties, but only Native Americans can harvest and "work" on them. Compounding this is that the only place which has both natives and walrus is in Alaska. When I was in Nome, Alaska this summer I saw some great walrus ivory pieces that rival many carvings done by non-natives. However, I didn't see any ivory handgun grips for sale, perhaps they can be done on a custom basis.



GoneCoastal said:


> If you want to do all this custom work why not get a nice classic piece to begin with? Dont put a set of $300 grips on a $400 gun. Kinda reminds me of this gun... 3000 of engraving on a $300 pistol... and custom ivory grips to boot.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=295126319


What an abomination. Its essentially polished crud. No matter how you dress it up its a cheap clone of an original. 

If I ever wanted an engraved 1911, it would have to be a Colt series 70 in royal blue and preferably have the engraving done by the Colt custom shop to keep everything in one house.


----------



## charliea (Feb 14, 2008)

sold my colt 38 super have one plus box of ammo


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Where r u located*



charliea said:


> sold my colt 38 super have one plus box of ammo


Gun arrived and is wonderful looking. But i have yet to find any ammo in any stores or pawn shops locally in 2 days of trying. Lots of plus P +P that it cant shoot.

And for others comments i didnt want anything engraved except my last name.Thanks for the info though...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll be hard pressed to find .38 Super consistently. The beat is to buy it online in bulk. I have a .38 Super Kimber and it doesn't get shot much due to that.


----------

